# What are these terms?



## Targetking (Mar 27, 2022)

INF, The Boat, Comp?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 27, 2022)

Item not found. The boat is usually tech register counter or jewelry if your store is really old, comp is how sales did compared to last year.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Mar 31, 2022)

For a little extra background it's called "the boat" because many years ago (well over a decade) it was shaped like a boat.


----------

